# leyland daf clutch



## 107074 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi to all newbie to camper vans need to find a clutch for leyland daf 200 2ltr diesel perckins engine can anyone help


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/22zcdf
Looks like the right one-if not, its worth contacting that company as they are clutch specialists.
Happy to help !!


----------



## 107074 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------

